# Kenpo in St. Louis - anything good?



## Mralex2you (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking for instruction in Kenpo in the St. Louis area. Wasn't sure if there were any members on here that had any experience in Kenpo in the area.. I've Googled and found a few places that I will check out, but I'm sure there are others out there that I'm not finding.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Terawyn (Feb 6, 2013)

If you find anything around, let me know. Having to move out there from Colorado here coming up this summer, and I've been looking with no success for anything other than Tracy's out there (nothing against Tracy's, I just prefer what I've been learning!). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you looking for a specific organization or system?

There's Tracy school
http://www.tracys.com/

This place seems to be Tracy oriented as well, but the head instructor also holds a6th in American Karate under Joe Lewis
http://www.kenpousa.com/

This place displays the Parker Crest but the site does not say anything about the instructor's lineage. Not that I'm "all knowing" by any means, but I've never heard of him. Still, doesn't hurt to contact him and ask about his lineage... As a matter of fact, always ask regardless. That way you'll know more about what you're getting into.
http://sidgeekarate.com/

And Kenponet isn't a bad source for info... they have some Parker schools listed:
http://www.kenponet.com/studionet/us/missouri/mo_saint_louis.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2013)

You might also bounce over to Kenpo Talk, and check what they can tell you.  Being that that sister forum is pure kenpo... they might know of someone that folks here may not.


----------

